

Show HN: I'm releasing a series of OS iOS/Mac apps to show how they're built - oscardelben

I'm a iOS and Mac developer and the thing that mostly bothered me when I first started learning Cocoa programming was the lack of full featured sample code.<p>Now things have changed and more projects have been released, but I still want to do my part.<p>I've already released Color Picker Pro for Mac:<p>https://raw.github.com/oscardelben/Color-Picker-Pro<p>This time I built a copy of the iPhone Calculator which (I hope) will be simple to follow for beginners:<p>https://github.com/oscardelben/iPhoneCalculator<p>I hope this will be useful to people who are learning Cocoa. Feedbacks are very appreciated.
======
bodegajed
That's a fantastic idea. Just one suggestion, maybe you want to include simple
games like Tic-Tac-Toe or Guess the number. When I tried to learn Obj-C I
started writing those games first.

Keep us posted.

~~~
oscardelben
Thanks for the feedback, I have a snake proof of concept on my github profule
which was built with cocos2d, but I'll add more

------
cambriar
Thanks a lot for open sourcing Color Picker Pro, I think it's an awesome
utility.

As for the calculator, it nice to see a different approach to a simple
problem. There is, however, a line of code missing from the :buttonPressed
function. For the case of kButtonSubtract, it needs to set deleteInput to YES.

Thanks for the awesome Cocoa contributions. Please, keep it up.

~~~
oscardelben
pull request merged, I missed that in a refactoring! Should probably add tests
in the next product.

------
revorad
This is great stuff. Thanks a lot!

------
tamle
as a non-tech person trying to learn how to do this stuff - all i can say is,
thank you.

------
c_t_montgomery
All I can say is thank you!

------
seymores
Thank you!

------
jmcneese
thanks :)

